

Our 2 day hackathon product, 8bit Weather, is trending on Product Hunt right now - GGApps
http://www.producthunt.com/posts/8-bit-weather

======
GGApps
From idea to delivery we knocked 8bit Weather out in a day and a half for an
office hackday. Here's a post to a blog we wrote about it on Medium:
[http://tinyurl.com/ndexxfp](http://tinyurl.com/ndexxfp)

Visit it here [http://8bitweather.co/](http://8bitweather.co/)

------
paulhashed
Simple 8bit fun

